# 1 Jewel Diantus Lol



## Redwolf (Jun 15, 2010)

I just opened up this diantus and discovered it only has one jewel lol!! maybe why its so loud?


----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

Yes, you could be right there,(loud tick) :yes:

Do you have a flower symbol on your camera(macro)?,for close ups?









Sam. :cheers:


----------



## Redwolf (Jun 15, 2010)

Wow yes I do and it works lol. Shall I post a clearer picture?


----------



## Redwolf (Jun 15, 2010)

I did anyway, many thanks SAM!!!!!


----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

Bluestifford said:


> Wow yes I do and it works lol. Shall I post a clearer picture?





Bluestifford said:


> I did anyway, many thanks SAM!!!!!


Much better! :clap: :goof: :tease:

I was away cutting the hedge,well it was a jungle,now its a hedge again! :yes:

I have to say i like your watch,i have 2 watches manual wind with no Jewels at all,and one of them is one of my favorites :thumbsup:


----------



## Redwolf (Jun 15, 2010)

Thanks Sam I like it too it was my grandads. I would really like to know a bit more about about it.

Would you like to see the movement?


----------



## Redwolf (Jun 15, 2010)

Thanks.


----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

I have a couple of my grandfathers Watches,and they are priceless to me,it would be nice to do an heirloom thread one day. :thumbsup:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I can`t comment about Diantus probably one of the numerous small watch companies that bought in parts & had their name put the dial, most of these disappeared when quartz hit the markets, the movement is a EB.8800 (`EB` stands for Ebauches Bettlach) that was used in many low price watches.


----------



## Redwolf (Jun 15, 2010)

Thanks mach,

Any info on the Omega in my other post in vintage please?


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Bluestifford said:


> Thanks mach,
> 
> Any info on the Omega in my other post in vintage please?


Meant to add, Steve at Rytetime will also happily service something like this Dianthus as well as your De Ville, it only becomes tricky if parts are needed. :yes:


----------



## ketiljo (Apr 22, 2009)

It's a pin lever escapement. Can be quite accurate, even if it's simple.


----------



## Redwolf (Jun 15, 2010)

mel said:


> Bluestifford said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks mach,
> ...


Just called him I think im going to send him my 3 watches for a service and see what he quotes me for the 3.

Thanks!


----------



## thinus (Mar 20, 2010)

TODAY I FIXED MY FIRST WATCH A BFG MOVEMENT IT ALSOW ONLY HAS ONE GEAR


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

This is a simple single jewel movement. Ticks like Big Ben, and keeps surprisingly good time...


----------



## Redwolf (Jun 15, 2010)

Lol yes I know what u mean about big ben. It's a nice watch in my opinion. How old do you think it is?


----------

